# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی سیستم عامل >  درباره هاست لینوکس ایران در هاست کد

## sitecup

*درباره هاست لینوکس ایران در هاست کد

هاست لینوکس ایران ، هاست کد بر روی سرورهای اختصاصی ما در دیتاسنتر زیرساخت میزبانی می شود. هاست میزبانی شده در ایران به دلیل استفاده از بستر داخلی و فواصل کم بین کاربران و سرور باعث پینگ بسیار پایینتر و سرعت بارگزاری بالاتر نسبت به سرویس های خارج کشور هستند . هاست لینوکس ایران ارائه شده در هاست کد دارای مزایای متعددی است که از مهمترین آنها می توان به استفاده از بهترین سخت افزارها از جمله درایوهای اس اس دی (SSDD) و همچنین حافظه (Ram) بالا و پردازنده (CPU) قدرتمند اشاره نمود. هاست داخل ایران ما بر روی قویترین سرورهای لینوکس در یکی از مجهز ترین دیتا سنترهای ایران واقع شده اند .

تمامی پلان های هاست لیوکس ایران بر روی هاردهای پر سرعت SSD ارائه می گردد که سرعت باز شدن سایت شما را به صورت چشمگیری افزایش می دهد. ما از آخرین نسخه پنل مدیریت میزبانی وب ، هاست لینوکس ، Pleskk به عنوان کنترل پنل میزبانی وب ، هاست لینوکس استفاده میکنیم. ارائه کنترل پنل کامل میزبانی وب ، هاست Pleskk ، با امکانات فوق العاده ، کاربری آسان و رابط گرافیکی زیبا ، بهره وری و کارایی سرویس وب سایت شما را بالا برده تا با کمترین کوشش ، بهترین نتیجه را از امکانات میزبانی وب ، هاست لینوکس داخل ایران دریافت نمایید. این سرویس ها داری تضمین پایداری اطلاعات می باشند، یک نسخه بکاپ هفتگی در هارد دوم یا سوم همین سرور و یک نسخه دیگر در سرور بکاپ میزبان آنلاین واقع در دیتاسنتر OVH کانادا نگه داری می شود. در صورت هر گونه مشکل اعم از سوختن هارد سرور یا آسیب به اطلاعات سایت، آخرین بکاپ سایت را restore خواهیم کرد. هاست کد تمام تلاش خود را از مرحله ی انتخاب دیتاسنتر و سخت افزار و نرمافزار تا تحویل سرویس به مشتری به کار گرفته است تا با توجه به بسترها و امکانات موجود بهترین ها در کنار یکدیگر قرار دهد تا به سرویسی با کیفیت مناسب دست پیدا کند و بدین منظور با وجود قیمت های کاملا رقابتی هرگز کیفیت را فدای قیمت نکرده است و می تواند به مشتریان خود این اطمینان را دهد که سرویس های میزبانی این مجموعه در ایران جزء با کیفیت ترین سرویسهای قابل ارائه در داخل کشور می باشد.
تور تایلند*

----------


## aradqorbani

هاست لینوکس به ما امکان می‌دهد که تمامی تصورات خودمون رو رو صفحه‌ی وب بیاریم مثلا من وبسایت styleup  سعی بر این بوده که محیط کاربری برای قسمت های مختلف اعم از عینک واقعیت مجازی یا ساعت هوشمند به طوری که در ذهن می‌باشد
با آرزوی موفقیت برای کسب و کار شما

----------


## aradqorbani

آموزشگاه تعمیرات موبایل و تعمیر موبایل

----------

